# Celular que controle on/off de electrodomesticos



## LUIS ENRIQUE

hola a todos!
Mi nonbre es Luis Enrique y quiero tarbajar en mi proyecto de grado sobre como controlar el encendido y apagado de los electrodomesticos y que sea programado de tal forma que funcione en un rango de tiempo determinado, como tambien la intensidad luminosa   de las lamparas de una casa; todo eso por medio de un celular; pero desafortunadamente no se por donde empezar, aunque pude averiguar algo sobre domotica y el protocolo x-10 pero aún estoy bastante enredado y les agradecería de todo corazon que por favor me ayuden ya que soy nuevo en este foro


----------



## jones.xeneixe

HAY DOS FORMAS DE HACERLO, UNA DE ESAS YA LA HICE, PERO LA OTRA ESTOY TRATANDO DE MANEJAR ESA TECNOLOGIA POR ESO ENTRE AL FORO. 
 lA FORMA QUE HICE YO FUE:

 1º   TENES QUE MANEJAR EL DTMF RECIBER CMD8870
         es un decodificador de dtmf que convierte el tono recibido por la linea telefonica a cuatro bits

 2º  PROGRAMAR UN PIC PARA INTERPRETAR LOS DATOS DEL 8870 Y EJECUTAR LAS ORDENES:
       Para esto es obligatorio que sepas programar un pic 16f84a, si no lo sabes sera imposible de esta manera. 

 3º TENES QUE PODER HACER UN CIRCUITO QUE DETECTE EL RING DE LA LINEA TELEFONICA
      es decir que cada vez que suene la campanilla del telefono un circuito le avise al pic que esta sonando la linea a travez de un pulso, ojo que el pic soporta solo hasta 5 volt, y la linea telefonica en el ring produce una corriente alterna de por lo menos 45 a 65 volts (ac) 

 4º EL PIC DEBE TOMAR LA DESICION DE CONTESTAR LA LLAMADA:
      no es cosa de otro mundo, una resistencia de 600 ohm entre los hilos de la linea se interpreta como tubo descolgado.

 5º PRODUCIR UN SONIDO PARA QUE DEL OTRO LADO SEPAS QUE EL PIC CONTESTO LA LLAMADA
     ese paso es sencillo, pero tenes que saber programar el pic

6º EL PIC PIDE CONTRASEÑA, SE LO ENVIAS A TRAVEZ DEL DTMF QUE PROUCE EL TECLADO DESDE EL TELEFONO LINEA BAJA O CELULAR DESDE DONDE ESTAS LLAMANDO

Y EL ULTIMO PASO ES HACER UN CIRCUITO QUE CONVIERTA LAS ORDENES DEL PIC DE 5 VOLTS A LA CORRIENTE Y TENSION NECESARIAS PARA MANEJAR EL FOCO O LO QUE EA QUE DESEES ACTIVAR.


----------



## tiggerleon

y no seria viable mi ilusa idea de que montes un servidor web en tu casa con un programa de monitoreo de base de datos y una pagina web con las cosas que quieres controlar...  y abres la pagina web en tu celular por GPRS (en celulares modernos) o RDSI (en celulares antiguos) y realizas los cambios pertinentes...  y el servidor revisa la base de datos y de acuerdo a tus preferencias envia las señales por puertos RS232 o LPT o USB y acciona lo que hay que accionar...     sobre lo último hay bastante en este foro y sobre lo anterior tendrias que tener una pc en casa, de preferencia una computadora portatil (Pentium II por el bajo consumo y lo económico) para servidor y asi no solo lo podrias controlar desde el celular sino tambien desde cualquier computadora conectada a internet en cualquier parte del mundo... esto te daria una interface grafica muy facil de manejar en el celular y podrias darle vida a tu control remoto...  no es interesante mi idea? 8)  aunqie ya no seria un proyecto de electronica sino de sistemas y servidores web...


----------



## ars

De las dos opcione sme quedo con la de la compu.
Pero creo que hay uqe buscar otra forma, como usar el bluetoh del cel. Claro que para eso deberiamo estar dentro de la casa.


----------



## Iván T.

Saludos!

Les comento que tengo un proyecto bastante parecido, pero que será aplicado en tan solo una habitación.

Una de las tantas ideas que se me ocurrieron para lograrlo, es usar una PC como servidor, y mediante el puerto paralelo hacer el circuito correspondiente que permita controlar todos y cada uno de los aparatos eléctricos (y la iluminación) de mi habitacion. Pensaba también comprar un receptor Bluethoot USB (cuesta unos $35 pesos argentinos aprox.), y así agregarle esa compatibilidad.

Lo que me hizo buscar otras alternativas fue que, en primer lugar, una PC no es para nada economico; y en segundo lugar, necesitaba algo que pueda reiniciarse rápidamente (y automáticamente) después de un corte de luz, por ejemplo. Y que, principalmente, no emitiera ningún ruido, ya que la habitación en cuestión es un dormitorio.


----------



## tiggerleon

Seria interesante usar una laptop de algun modelo antiguo como Pentium I como servidor ya que no consume mucho y ademas lo puedes poner inclusuve en la habitacion y esto sumado a que le puedes conectar un UPS con su cable USB para que en cuanto se corte el fluido electrico por mas de 15min la PC ente en estado de hibernacion para reiniciarse automaticamente en cuanto regrese la energia...   sin embargo, la idea es ponerlo en algun lugar donde pueda controlar toda la casa o mejor dicho tendria que cambiar el cableado de los interruptores de luz de la casa y llevarlos a una habitacion pequeña donde ponga todos los controladores y la PC para esa funcion o tambien podria hacer lo mas sofisticado que seria inyectar señales de control de alta freciencia digital a todo el cableado de la luz de la casa y poner pequeñas terminales de control en cada interruptor y enchufe de la casa que se manejen remotamente con señales digitales en serie que en realidad no son complicados ya que se trata solo de filtros de alta frecuencia, un contador de pulsos y un comparador para devolver una funcion en cuanto se reciba un numero predefinido en serie y esto conectado a un triac con optoacoplador para controlar la energia en alta tension...  esto inclusive se puede usar de ida y vuelta para que cada terminal de control tambien pueda devolver el estado en el que se encuentra, como por ejemplo si un televisor esta encendido o no para que el PC tome una decision para cumplir una funcion sin que el usuario se encuentre presencialmente en el lugar...  (Por ejemplo, para que una terminal devuelva el estado de un enchufe y averiguar el estado de un TV solo tendria que monitorear si en el enchufe hay consumo o si no lo hay...  esto me daria el estado de funcionamiento del TV)

Algo mas economico pero sin quitar funcionalidad al sistema seria el usar microprocesadores mas economicos....  por ejemplo podria usar una pocket PC que cuesta aprox USD$150...  Lo otro mas economico seria usar un procesador de algun modem ADSL con funcion de configuracion por web...  ya que estos tienen conectividad USB y LAN y si se investiga bastante puedes llegar a modificar su firmware para obtener una mini computadora con las funciones especificas que necesitas...   Algo asi como una PLC...   Lo otro que no me convence mucho es usar PLC y no me convence porque la programacion de una PLC es bastante limitada y es casi imposible obtener un servidor web a travez de PLC...  almenos que se usen PLCs de 20 mil dólares...

De todas estas alternativas yo me inclino por la de la laptop Pentium I por su facilidad de programacion, su versatilidad para modificaciones y adaptaciones a nuevas interfaces y su relativamente bajo precio...

No se que les parezca la idea...  es lo mejor que se me ocurrio...


----------



## leonxp

LUIS ENRIQUE dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos!
> Mi nonbre es Luis Enrique y quiero tarbajar en mi proyecto de grado sobre como controlar el encendido y apagado de los electrodomesticos y que sea programado de tal forma que funcione en un rango de tiempo determinado, como tambien la intensidad luminosa   de las lamparas de una casa; todo eso por medio de un celular; pero desafortunadamente no se por donde empezar, aunque pude averiguar algo sobre domotica y el protocolo x-10 pero aún estoy bastante enredado y les agradecería de todo corazon que por favor me ayuden ya que soy nuevo en este foro



si lo que nesecitas es conectar y desconectar aparatos intenta con sms:
,envia un comando  via sms 
,este se recibe en el celular que se usa como receptor de datos  
,con un micro se lee el mensaje ,
se interpreta el comando,y
 se ejecuta la accion desde el pic
es mas facil y economico

saludos desde colombia


----------



## sony

como se podría leer el mensaje en el celular receptor de datos se tendría que destapar
o se puede sin abrirlo?


----------



## leonxp

La mayoría de celulares gsm aceptan unos comandos que se llaman comandos at
si se le envian estos comandos via serial o usb (dependiendo del telefono) desde un microcontrolador o un pc van a responder pues tienen un modem interno que funciona como los modem que conocemos pero estos se llaman modem gsm 
para utilizar este tipo de aplicacion primero hay que buscar que celulares soportan comandos at,la mayoria que viene con gprs los soportan 
despues hay que buscar la distribucion del pinout para saber sus entradas y salidas de datos.(www.pinouts.ru)
armar el cable de datos o en su defecto comprar el del celular
averiguar el set de comandos
google: at commands t 28, comandos at del telefono que vaya a usar
abrir el hiperterminal y desde alli probar los comandos para ver la facilidad o no


----------



## Nilfred

Hardware:
-Router domótico con conexión de red
-Router wifi con el puerto del router domótico abierto a internet
-Celular con wifi y acceso a internet.

Si estas dentro o cerca de tu casa te metes por wifi a controlar el router.
Si estas fuera te metes por internet ya sea desde el celular o cualquier punto de acceso a internet. Incluso desde una red wifi abierta con el celular.
Si te afanaron el celular el router viene con un hermoso control remoto wifi con pantalla táctl.


----------



## sony

leonxp dijo:
			
		

> La mayoría de celulares gsm aceptan unos comandos que se llaman comandos at
> si se le envian estos comandos via serial o usb (dependiendo del telefono) desde un microcontrolador o un pc van a responder pues tienen un modem interno que funciona como los modem que conocemos pero estos se llaman modem gsm
> para utilizar este tipo de aplicacion primero hay que buscar que celulares soportan comandos at,la mayoria que viene con gprs los soportan
> despues hay que buscar la distribucion del pinout para saber sus entradas y salidas de datos.(www.pinouts.ru)
> armar el cable de datos o en su defecto comprar el del celular
> averiguar el set de comandos
> google: at commands t 28, comandos at del telefono que vaya a usar
> abrir el hiperterminal y desde alli probar los comandos para ver la facilidad o no


gracias por despejar mi duda
saludos


----------



## Mushito

Aqui esta todo:
http://ashishrd.blogspot.com/2007/07/cell-phone-controlled-door-latch.html


----------



## Chico3001

Estos temas te pueden servir:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/contruccion-alarma-gsm-18164/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f18/funciona-tecnologia-gsm-1281/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/uso-celular-gsm-pic-pc-2730/


----------



## daniela lopez

hola a todos, espero q esten bien, soy estudiante de electronica, estoy empezando a trabajar en un proyecto q consiste en controlar equipos electricos y electronicos a taraves de un celular, me gustaria q me ayudaran y me dijeran q elementos puedo utilizar q sean electronicos para controlar el encendido y apagado de varias maquinas siguiendo una secuencia

desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Chico3001

Dependiendo de como funcione cada maquina puedes usar los componentes de siempre.. Transistores, Triacs, Reles, y optoacopladores... 

Para potencias elevadas Reles, Triacs, IGBTs y Mosfets...


----------



## daniela lopez

ps por ejemplo puedo controlar el encendido y apagado de las luces, el control de un motor cosas asi por el estilo entonces necesito saber q puedo utilizar para eso pero con la secuencia es algo asi:
cuando yo llame me prendan las luces, con otra llamada se me apaguen las luces, con otra llamada el motor y asi sucesivamente

gracias chico


----------



## Chico3001

Para esa aplicacion lo mejor son Triacs o Reles... en lo personal prefiero los triacs por que no tienen desgaste mecanico


----------



## daniela lopez

a bueno pues lo intentare con triacs por q los reles ya son electricos y tampoco me convencen muchisimas gracias por tu interes chico


----------



## gabriel I

hola soy nuevo en el foroconfused:me gustaria que me pudieran pasar el impreso y la programacion del uc pic o si no algun enlace donde pueda descargarlos en archivo pdf y si por casualidad tienen el impreso de un gravador de pics por puerto  usb se los encargo 

             desde ya graciias

hola todos  me gustaria que me proporcionen el circuito impreso de un el interruptor on/off por sms con tefono movil 

         desde ya muchas graciasapreton:


----------



## gcuzco

Saludos a todos 

Jones.xeneixe me podrias ayudar dices que tu ya hiciste de una manera el control on/off desde un celular me podrias ayudar con toda la información que se requiere para poder realizarlo. Como donde puedo encontrar el datasheet del CMD8870 en español o ingles como sea, y mas o menos el esquema del circuito con el PIC.

aGRADECIENDO DE ANTENAMO TU AYUDA.

GLCC.


----------



## chvelardes

saludos a todos.

me llamo christian y soy mexicano, estoy trabajando en mi proyecto de grado y le comento lo que estoy haciendo, es lo mismo que ustedes hacen o hicieron.

por medio de un telefono celular intento controlar el encendido y apagado de aparatos electricos, ya tengo la parte de decodificacion a cargo de un C.I. LC7385, pero no se como hacer para que cuando timbre el celular se conteste o abra la llamada y asi recibir los tonos dtmf del celular a distancia. esto sin abrir el celular. estaba pensando hacerlo por medio del manos libres o un circuito que simule esa accion. 

¿Que opinion o ayuda me pueden dar?


----------



## jmcu

Fijate si con un manos libres se puede atender la llamada tocando el pulsador que tiene. Si es asi tenes que conectarle la salida de audio del mismo manos libres a un comparador como un amplificador operacional con el cual te habilita ese pulso en el boton. Proba lo del pulsador primero y despues continuamos


----------



## electrocebados

hola!!! mi aporte es sencillo... muchos celulares la mayoria, tiene la opcion de CONFIGURAR EL MANOS LIBRES o "accesorios" para que actue de forma automatica, despues de 5 segundos te atiende la llamada automaticamente. es asi de simple... solo es cuestion de configurarlo en el celular con el manos libres conectado.. saludos!!


----------



## americagsm

jones.xeneixe dijo:


> HAY DOS FORMAS DE HACERLO, UNA DE ESAS YA LA HICE, PERO LA OTRA ESTOY TRATANDO DE MANEJAR ESA TECNOLOGIA POR ESO ENTRE AL FORO.
> lA FORMA QUE HICE YO FUE:
> 
> 1º   TENES QUE MANEJAR EL DTMF RECIBER CMD8870
> es un decodificador de dtmf que convierte el tono recibido por la linea telefonica a cuatro bits
> 
> 2º  PROGRAMAR UN PIC PARA INTERPRETAR LOS DATOS DEL 8870 Y EJECUTAR LAS ORDENES:
> Para esto es obligatorio que sepas programar un pic 16f84a, si no lo sabes sera imposible de esta manera.
> 
> 3º TENES QUE PODER HACER UN CIRCUITO QUE DETECTE EL RING DE LA LINEA TELEFONICA
> es decir que cada vez que suene la campanilla del telefono un circuito le avise al pic que esta sonando la linea a travez de un pulso, ojo que el pic soporta solo hasta 5 volt, y la linea telefonica en el ring produce una corriente alterna de por lo menos 45 a 65 volts (ac)
> 
> 4º EL PIC DEBE TOMAR LA DESICION DE CONTESTAR LA LLAMADA:
> no es cosa de otro mundo, una resistencia de 600 ohm entre los hilos de la linea se interpreta como tubo descolgado.
> 
> 5º PRODUCIR UN SONIDO PARA QUE DEL OTRO LADO SEPAS QUE EL PIC CONTESTO LA LLAMADA
> ese paso es sencillo, pero tenes que saber programar el pic
> 
> 6º EL PIC PIDE CONTRASEÑA, SE LO ENVIAS A TRAVEZ DEL DTMF QUE PROUCE EL TECLADO DESDE EL TELEFONO LINEA BAJA O CELULAR DESDE DONDE ESTAS LLAMANDO
> 
> Y EL ULTIMO PASO ES HACER UN CIRCUITO QUE CONVIERTA LAS ORDENES DEL PIC DE 5 VOLTS A LA CORRIENTE Y TENSION NECESARIAS PARA MANEJAR EL FOCO O LO QUE EA QUE DESEES ACTIVAR.



 amigo p*O*drias subi*R* los circuitos que usaste o algo mas det*A*llado por favor para e*MP*ezar hacer esto me interesa pero recien estoy empe*Z*ando en el tema de electronica


----------



## MIGUE ALEJANDRO

Hola amigo sera que alguien me puede dar una ayuda del diseÑo de controlar mi casa con el celular y el pic espero su cordial ayuda gracias es que no se como empezar

chvelardes EN ESPECIAL TU AMIGO SERA QUE PUEDO CONTAR CON TU AYUDA


----------



## fsola

No se si alguien ha pensado en usar un módulo GSM de SIMCOM o de Telit. Son teléfonos GSM sin pantalla, teclado, micro ni altavoz.

Es más fácil implementar uno de estos en la misma placa que el microcontrolador, que no hacer una placa, ponerle un móvil aparte, etc.

La conexión entre este módulo y el microcontrolador se hace a través de puerto serie (Tx y Rx). El pic le envía los comandos AT y recibe las respuestas a cada comando.

De esta forma un programa en el pic puede hacer lo siguiente:

- Consultar si hay nuevos SMS
- Leer el SMS y el número de teléfono del remitente
- Si el número de teléfono coincide con el autorizado procesar el SMS
- Si el mensaje es "activa alarma" acciona el relé 1, etc
- Si el mensaje es "apaga luces" ....


----------



## GusErlam

Hola a todos.
en esta liga de youtube puse el proyecto exactamente como lo describen, disponibles los circuitos, los pcbs y por supuesto el firmware...
si alguien lo quiere con gusto lo envio.
Use CM8870, PIC16F84A...

Saludos.


----------



## Olman Ramos

Hola g_erlam

He estado buscando información sobre sistemas de control de electrodomésticos, domótica principalmente, y encontré el video que usted colocó en la página de "Foros de Electrónica", me interesa poder conectar y desconectar estos electrodomésticos, además algunas luces de la casa. Lo que usted colocó en "Foros de Electrónica" me resulta muy útil y resuelve mis problemas.
Me interesaría recibir toda la información que usted me pueda proporcionar sobre este proyecto, principalmente circuitos, firmware y si tiene algunas instrucciones para poder identificar los códigos y señales del celular sería mucho mejor.
De antemano le agradezco toda su ayuda y colaboración.
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## ivantronica

hola quetal ,serias tan amable en ayudarme con  mi proyecto , nose si lograste hacer lo de controlar los encendidos de los electrodomesticos por medio de un celular.


----------



## robinhoodnick

En el mercado me compre una solución que hace esto. Es un dispositivo que viene en varias presentaciones, pero finalmente es un interruptor que enciende y apaga (uno es contacto, el otro es interruptor de luz). El aparato en cuestion necesita una red inalambrica de Wi-Fi que no tenga oculto el nombre, se da de alta y a partir de ese momento puede ser controlado via Wi-Fi con una aplicación ya sea local o de internet. Tiene grandes ventajas, cuenta con un temporizador que hace que encienda y apague a la hora que le programemos (se almacena esta informacion en el dispositivo, no en la aplicación). Nos muestra en la aplicación (app)con un foco en verde o sin color, si esta encendido o apagado y el estatus se puede cambiar con un simple CLICK. Se pueden conectar hasta 8 de estos aparatos en conjunto y se les puede poner el nombre que deseemos. Otra de las ventajas que le veo a este aparato es que no requiere permisos para conectarse atraves de del ruteador o firewall, no necesita que se le asigne o relacione algun puerto para trabajar. Costo algo asi como seiscientos cincuenta pesos mexicanos. 45 Dolares Americanos. Segun funcionaba con Iphones, Ipads y Android a partir de la version 4.0, pero solo funciono con los productos MAC, tengo 3 aparatos (2 Tabletas y un telefono con Android) y en ninguno quiso trabajar (tengo un Windows Phone y no existe aplicacion para el). Solo una de las tabletas admitió la aplicación y no quiso de todas maneras funcionar, el teléfono y la otra tableta no lo admiten por que cuentan con una versión Jelly-Bean Jelly-Bean (Android 4.2.2) y no es compatible (ni siquiera aparece en la tienda playstore). 
Yo también quiero participar en un proyecto de este tipo y ya me estoy poniendo en esto, solo que trabajo y necesitaremos de la ayuda de todos. Necesitamos una persona que sepa crear aplicaciones para mac y para android .
Necesitamos un modulo que sea programable y capaz de conectarse a un modulo inalámbrico, para poder ser controlado desde cualquier sitio de la casa. Lo ideal es una red de Wi-Fi. Ya después se ve lo de la conexión con salida a internet.
Necesitamos un modulo de control, al que se le puedan incorporar todo tipo de indicadores y controles. Para que pueda ser usado en multiples cosas, como controles de acceso, audio, manejo de temperatura, etc. 
Yo me voy a poner a trabajar en el modulo de control. Voy a  Intentar trabajar con señales de 5 y 12 Volts.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan

> Necesitamos un modulo que sea programable y capaz de conectarse a un modulo inalámbrico, para poder ser controlado desde cualquier sitio de la casa. Lo ideal es una red de Wi-Fi. Ya después se ve lo de la conexión con salida a internet.



Podés conectar el dispositivo mediante ethernet a un A.P (Access Point) WIFI y acceder desde cualquier parte de la casa. Ahora sale más caro un módulo WIFI para sistemas embebidos que un A.P, por lo tanto solucionamos el problema por ejemplo con un módulo ENC28J60 (U$S 4.30) + un A.P (U$S20) y podés acceder a la red desde cualquier dispositivo que disponga  de conectividad WIFI.



No es necesario que el sistema sea un servidor WEB. Para empezar podrían comenzar a desarrollar una aplicación para PC/ANDROID en java, que funcione como cliente TCP, donde ustedes se conecten mediante número de IP y puerto y puedan enviarle datos al servidor TCP (sistema embebido) para que ejecute las acciones que ustedes les programen.


----------

